# Vox apoya la ley antiputeros



## DUDH (7 Jun 2022)

Solo queda VOX  

Aunque igual entendieron esto


----------



## Karlb (7 Jun 2022)

El subconsciente traicionando al juntaletras de la SER.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (7 Jun 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> Solo queda VOX
> 
> Aunque igual entendieron esto



La ley se iba aprobar si o si, mejor el dicho el trámite. 

Ahora en el recorrido parlamentario, habrá enmiendas importantes cómo el tema del porno o las mujeres que ejercen libremente ese oficio (scorts)


----------



## Stormtrooper (7 Jun 2022)

Si se aprobase los jodidos socialistas ya solo les quedaría gastarse el dinero en coca.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (7 Jun 2022)

Es horroroso todo lo que están haciendo. Que futuro nos espera? Destruyeron la familia, las relaciones, ahora pretenden que ni si quiera puedas ir a una prostituta para poder tener sexo. Nos están torturando a los hombres


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (7 Jun 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Es horroroso todo lo que están haciendo. Que futuro nos espera? Destruyeron la familia, las relaciones, ahora pretenden que ni si quiera puedas ir a una prostituta para poder tener sexo. Nos están torturando a los hombres



No me iré de este mundo sin llevarme conmigo a unos cuantos por delante


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (7 Jun 2022)

Intromisión del estado en relaciones de adultos, esto abre la veda a todo tipo de escenarios siempre con escusas superfluas, cómo las que usan ahora para contra la prostitución.


----------



## brus (7 Jun 2022)

Mas poder para las mujeres. Convertios al Islam si quereis salir de la matrix. Nuestro mundo ya ha muerto.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (7 Jun 2022)

Y más si son dueñas del piso.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (7 Jun 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> Solo queda VOX
> 
> Aunque igual entendieron esto



Se han abstenido.


----------



## Porestar (7 Jun 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Se han abstenido.



Derechita cobarde


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Jun 2022)

Volvemos a la legislación FRANQUISTA






Sociedad: - PENELOPISMO JURÍDICO PSOE: Franco ILEGALIZÓ Prostitución en 1962. PSOE la LEGALIZÓ en 1995 ("Código


Extracto de mi hilo... Sociedad: CARCA-PROGRESISMO: Los progres estan recuperando todas las prohibiciones sociales carcas: Prostitución,Desnudos,Porno... ...porque creo que mucha gente no se ha enterado: Penelopismo jurídico del PSOE: Destejen leyes Franquistas para volverlas a tejer...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (7 Jun 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> Derechita cobarde



No, ahora habrá que ver que enmiendas se proponen.


----------



## Porestar (7 Jun 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> No, ahora habrá que ver que enmiendas se proponen.



No hay nada que enmendar, tendrían que haber votado en contra.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (7 Jun 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> No hay nada que enmendar, tendrían que haber votado en contra.



Ya de entrada la pornografia no será ilegal y posiblemente las mujeres que ejerzan libremente se tendrán que registrar.


----------



## jabalino (7 Jun 2022)

A VOX le tendrá que salir pronto un partido escisión. Republicano, no otanista, no meapilas, políticamente más incorrecto y con menos complejos.


----------



## Vulcan86 (7 Jun 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> A VOX le tendrá que salir pronto un partido escisión. Republicano, no otanista, no meapilas, políticamente más incorrecto y con menos complejos.



Suena bien


----------



## elmegaduque (7 Jun 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> A VOX le tendrá que salir pronto un partido escisión. Republicano, no otanista, no meapilas, políticamente más incorrecto y con menos complejos.



Creo que el tema de los partidos ya no da más de sí.


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Porestar (7 Jun 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Ya de entrada la pornografia no será ilegal y posiblemente las mujeres que ejerzan libremente se tendrán que registrar.



Ufff un registro de putas, suena cojonudo, y si esa noche le da a una por follar cobrando ira a una oficina de Hacienda de guardia. Tienen mi voto.


----------



## Donald-Trump (7 Jun 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> A VOX le tendrá que salir pronto un partido escisión. Republicano, no otanista, no meapilas, políticamente más incorrecto y con menos complejos.



Ojalá


----------



## Donald-Trump (7 Jun 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Ya de entrada la pornografia no será ilegal y posiblemente las mujeres que ejerzan libremente se tendrán que registrar.



Eso es ir contra las libertades individuales, para matar niños si es su cuerpo para abrirse de patas cobrando no.


----------



## jabalino (7 Jun 2022)

Donald-Trump dijo:


> Ojalá



Saldrá y arrasará y Burbuja será su germen. Pío Moa su referente. Aún es pronto y VOX nos va a ir moviendo la ventana de Overton, lo cual se agradece. De momento, MASIVAMENTE, pero han de saber que varios millones de españoles no van a tragar con más engaños.


----------



## Donald-Trump (8 Jun 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Saldrá y arrasará y Burbuja será su germen. Pío Moa su referente. Aún es pronto y VOX nos va a ir moviendo la ventana de Overton, lo cual se agradece. De momento, MASIVAMENTE, pero han de saber que varios millones de españoles no van a tragar con más engaños.



Todas estas leyes son contra el hombre y ahora no tocan la pornografia porqué sería ya muy descarado.


----------



## DUDH (8 Jun 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Y más si son dueñas del piso.



No mareéis, tal y como está ahora el proyecto, la prostitución queda ABOLIDA, toda. Ni piso privado, ni libertad, ni leches. Está claro que los clubs de carretera o los pisos dirán que allí no se ejerce la prostitución para nada, pero si la policía tiene órdenes de joder, perdón, de investigar, se follan a cuatro puteros y adiós negocio.


Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Ya de entrada la pornografia no será ilegal y posiblemente las mujeres que ejerzan libremente se tendrán que registrar.


----------



## DUDH (8 Jun 2022)

Donald-Trump dijo:


> Todas estas leyes son contra el hombre y ahora no tocan la pornografia porqué sería ya muy descarado.



Exacto, poquito a poco. Además en el porno también se "explota" a hombres y es un pedazo negocio que es jodido ir contra él.


----------



## Donald-Trump (8 Jun 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> No mareéis, tal y como está ahora el proyecto, la prostitución queda ABOLIDA, toda. Ni piso privado, ni libertad, ni leches. Está claro que los clubs de carretera o los pisos dirán que allí no se ejerce la prostitución para nada, pero si la policía tiene órdenes de joder, perdón, de investigar, se follan a cuatro puteros y adiós negocio.



Si una mujer es ninfomana y sube hombres a su casa también patada en la puerta? Eso no se sostiene.


----------



## Donald-Trump (8 Jun 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> Exacto, poquito a poco. Además en el porno también se explota a "hombres" y es un pedazo negocio que es jodido ir contra él.



Sólo tienes que ver quién ha lanzado esta ley mujeres odiadoras del hombre.


----------



## DUDH (8 Jun 2022)

Donald-Trump dijo:


> Si una mujer es ninfomana y sube hombres a su casa también patada en la puerta? Eso no se sostiene.




Hombreee, no hace falta se poli para pensar un poco: Maripili piso de amigos y copas, va un pasma, echa un polvazo y ya sabe lo que se cuece en ese sitio


----------



## Donald-Trump (8 Jun 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> Hombreee, no hace falta se poli para pensar un poco: Maripili piso de amigos y copas, va un pasma, echa un polvazo y ya sabe lo que se cuece en ese sitio



Reformar el código penal para estar pendiente de lo que sucede en domicilios privados es muy complicado de encajar.


----------



## Vulcan86 (8 Jun 2022)

Donald-Trump dijo:


> Si una mujer es ninfomana y sube hombres a su casa también patada en la puerta? Eso no se sostiene.



si lograron secuestrar a un país , no van a lograr prohibir las putas


----------



## Manosnegras (8 Jun 2022)

Si además también prohíben las páginas como pasión.com y derivados tampoco va a cambiar mucho el panorama, Tinder seguirá lleno de p̶u̶t̶a̶s̶, perdón, mujeres.

El método será como el de vender animales "vendo arena de gato 400 euros y de regalo 2 gatitos preciosos". Sería algo como "Chica viciosa, traviesa, me encanta hacer de todo, podemos jugar al parchís por 50 euros media hora y 1 hora 100 euros"


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## Donald-Trump (8 Jun 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> si lograron secuestrar a un país , no van a lograr prohibir las putas



Declarado ilegal el lunes.


----------



## Donald-Trump (8 Jun 2022)

Ya está aquí la sección femenina.


----------



## astur_burbuja (8 Jun 2022)

Abaratamiento del puterio. Conociendo al borrego español, pocos van a tener los cojones de irse de putas, unido a que la mayoria no viaja al extranjero (joder no viajan ni a la CCAA de al lado), asi que bajada de demanda… polvo regalado.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (8 Jun 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> No me iré de este mundo sin llevarme conmigo a unos cuantos por delante



Ahora empezamos a entender a los Brenton Tarrant, Anders Breivik y compañía. Ese biotipo de persona aflora en los países con mayor grado de ingeniería social en vena, que nos llevan 10 o 15 años de ventaja respecto a la agenda marcada.
Llegará un día en el que estaremos tan mortificados, hastiados y horrorizados que sólo nos quede, sacar una benelli y vaciarle el cargador en el pecho a unos cuantos indeseables, la venganza personal como decía el protagonista de Solo contra todos, es lo único a lo que podemos aspirar hoy, ya que somos demasiado cobardes para hacer una revolución. Otros vivirán solos, aislados y con el pene en formol, como Joaquín Phoenix en Her, hablando con su IA con voz de señora o con su toy doll made in Korea.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Jun 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Volvemos a la legislación FRANQUISTA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esperemos que no se refieran sólo a las putas por ser mujeres ...

No vaya a ser que tenga que venir una nueva remesa de travestis brasileños con sida para ejercer de putas con pene.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (8 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Si además también prohíben las páginas como pasión.com y derivados tampoco va a cambiar mucho el panorama, Tinder seguirá lleno de p̶u̶t̶a̶s̶, perdón, mujeres.
> 
> El método será como el de vender animales "vendo arena de gato 400 euros y de regalo 2 gatitos preciosos". Sería algo como "Chica viciosa, traviesa, me encanta hacer de todo, podemos jugar al parchís por 50 euros media hora y 1 hora 100 euros"



Pensemos en los dos modelos que podríamos seguir, uno el sendero Germano (donde la prostitucion es legal desde 2002 y las trabajadoras sexuales gozan de reconocimiento, derechos y están afiliadas a la SS) y otro, más punitivo como es el de Suecia, empeñada en ser la brujula moral del mundo que recientemente ha copiado Francia y cuya implementación se ha saldado con un estruendoso fracaso (ha crecido el consumo clandestino y se ven más desprotegidas e inermes las lumis en cuestión) . 

Para entender esta dicotomia hay que remontarse a 1999, cuando se aprobó una ley que prohibía la compra de servicios sexuales en el país nórdico. A pesar de las campañas amenazadoras, del brainwashed general y la satanizacion del cliente en particular, a 30 años vista no se ha logrado erradicar el oficio más viejo del mundo por aquellos lares más bien al contrario. 
Según un estudio publicado por el gobierno sueco en 2015, la prostitución callejera había disminuido en más de la mitad pero la cantidad de hombres que admitieron haber pagado por sexo se mantuvo constante en el tiempo (7.5% de los hombres suecos) elevándose ligeramente en los años ulteriores (2016/19). 
Siguiendo por otro tercio, los anuncios de escorts en internet pasaron de 304 en 2006 a 6.965 en 2014, lo que sugiere que las prostitución no disminuyó, sino que simplemente se alejó de la calle.
Además, la metodología empleada con dicha ley ha sido cuestionada y varios estudios aseguran haber encontrado que la iniciativa ha sido un fracaso. Los estudios aseguran que el efecto de la ley ha sido volver la prostitución una actividad más clandestina y en consecuencia, ha hecho que las condiciones de trabajo de las personas que se prostituyen sean más peligrosas. Esa clandestinidad, además, es la culpable de la difícil tarea que resulta calcular el número de personas que trabajan y que compran sexo. De hecho se descubrió que uno de los modos operandi es alquilar pisos de Airbnb y ofrecer los servicios de forma subrepticia con anuncios camuflados en la Red, al igual que puede suceder con la reventa de entradas (vendo boligrafo por 200€ y regalo entrada para semifinales de Champions), creciendo también el número de Spas y Salones masaje en zonas como Estocolmo.

Lo mismo sucederá en España, si en Portugal sigue siendo alegal, se cruzará la frontera y se disfrutará de los servicios de las lusitana y brasileiras allí, como cuando en los 70 la gente iba a comprar libros prohibidos o articulos como televisores o café que en comparación eran más económicos que en España (los franceses de Alsacia y Lorena cruzan a Alemania para descargar según ha publicado hace poco el Liberation).


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (8 Jun 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> No hay nada que enmendar, tendrían que haber votado en contra.



hay que enmendar que se sancione a la puta, no al cliente.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (8 Jun 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Ya de entrada la pornografia no será ilegal y posiblemente las mujeres que ejerzan libremente se tendrán que registrar.



y pagar impuestos?, JAJAJAJA.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (8 Jun 2022)

Es la guerra contra el hombre vuelvo y repito , a esas locas misandricas las putas se la sudan


----------



## jkaza (8 Jun 2022)

Trabajo online sin salir de casa, tuve bitcoños, misántropo, pajillero y comedoritos...

Soy un adelantado a mi tiempo!


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (8 Jun 2022)

Derechita cobarde. Libertarios puritanos.


----------



## arrestado en casa (8 Jun 2022)

*SOLO QUEDA BOCS*


----------



## Vctrlnz (8 Jun 2022)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> Si se aprobase los jodidos socialistas ya solo les quedaría gastarse el dinero en coca.



Se te olvido decir gastarse "nuestro" dinero en coca (y putas)


----------



## Kabraloka (8 Jun 2022)

esa ley a quien más perjudica es a las prostitutas
probablemente muchas diputadas no hayan leido mucho de la ley y solamente le daban al botón mientras estaban realizando algún otro servicio.


----------



## Gorkako (8 Jun 2022)

Conservadores haciendo cosas de conservadores, me hace gracia cuando los llaman liberales...


----------



## Gatoo_ (8 Jun 2022)

Esto sí que es una medida de igualdad. Ahora las putas estarán igual que los putos: ni se podrán poner en las calles ni tendrán clubs de alterne.

To cristo a venderse por internet como masajista erótico  

Puta izquierda


----------



## Mr. Satan (8 Jun 2022)

esto no acaba aquí
lo siguiente que se viene es prohibir mirar a una mujer en espacios públicos, transporte etc
como en londres

La polémica campaña contra "mirones" en el metro de Londres (y por qué se considera acoso sexual) - BBC News Mundo


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Jun 2022)

Pronto prohibirán hacernos pajas.


----------



## Mr. Satan (8 Jun 2022)

intentar follar en España va a terminar siendo cara o cruz.... para acabar preso


----------



## Bogdanoff (8 Jun 2022)

Mr. Satan dijo:


> intentar follar en España va a terminar siendo cara o cruz.... para acabar preso



Ya es así desde que existe la viogen.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (8 Jun 2022)

Un club es un bar con habitaciones. Tu pagas la habitacion y te vas con una chica de la que te acabas de enamorar. Eso es imposible de prohibir.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (8 Jun 2022)

Alguien tiene el texto de la ley para enlazarlo.?


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Jun 2022)

Yo no entiendo que cojones quieren prohibir, el proxenetismo siempre ha estado prohibido.


----------



## auricooro (8 Jun 2022)

Y el casi desaparecido ciudadanos


----------



## auricooro (8 Jun 2022)

Precisamente la ley es para sancionar a los dueños de los pisos y también a los clientes


----------



## Bogdanoff (8 Jun 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> Y el casi desaparecido ciudadanos



Joder lo que podría haber sido ese partido si hubieran seguido atacando la viogen como al principio. Vox no hubiera tenido el espacio que tiene ahora, eso seguro.


----------



## Stormtrooper (8 Jun 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Se te olvido decir gastarse "nuestro" dinero en coca (y putas)



Efectivamente, me faltó el detalle más importante.


----------



## Pollepolle (8 Jun 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> Solo queda VOX
> 
> Aunque igual entendieron esto



Macarena Olona tuvo un marido putero y con este tema se pone histerica como una gorrina. 

Aqui ha marcado claramente el programa de VOX de leña a los puteros podemitas y filoetarras.


----------



## Patito Feo (8 Jun 2022)

Valientes gilipoyas de vox si apoyan esta mierda.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Jun 2022)

¿ POR QUÉ NO SE PERSIGUE A LOS CONSUMIDORES DE DROGA EN VEZ DE LOS TRAFICANTES ?

Viene siendo lo mismo que perseguir a los consumidores de putas en vez de las putas.


----------



## el segador (8 Jun 2022)

Te enchinoraran por ver porno en internet y serás feliz!!!. Las neopuritana están a calzon quitado, perdon a braga quitada. Tanto cacarear contra Franco y lo están haciendo bueno, habra que volver a Perpignan para ver una peli porno.


----------



## cortoplacista (8 Jun 2022)

¿Pero las de pago o las caras?


----------



## juanpedro (8 Jun 2022)

Y a las que te dicen el precio después, que son las caras de verdad, a esas se les crean leyes para que suban su caché.


----------



## Don Pelayo (8 Jun 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> A VOX le tendrá que salir pronto un partido escisión. Republicano, no otanista, no meapilas, políticamente más incorrecto y con menos complejos.



O sea un partido ateo, masón y progre.

Pues no gracias.


----------



## bullish consensus (8 Jun 2022)

A mi me da igual, yo siempre le echo 3 pajas


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (8 Jun 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> A VOX le tendrá que salir pronto un partido escisión. Republicano, no otanista, no meapilas, políticamente más incorrecto y con menos complejos.



¿hacer nacion? ¿DN? ¿MSR? ¿AN?

¿Cual es tu opinion, forero?


----------



## Marvelita (8 Jun 2022)

Pueden abolir lo que les de la gana... el puterio femenino ni masculino va a desaparecer, solo se va a transformar.

Lo que se tenia que haber hecho era subir muy mucho las multas para proxenetas y clientes de la prositutcion ilegal.

y regular, como en holanda, la legal con cotizacion a la SS, control medico, seguimiento de la actividad por parte de la policia, canales de denuncia etc etc...

y aunque la masculina sea un minimo, hablar de prostitucion en general y no solo femenina.. bastara con que ellas digan que se sienten hombres para que ya no sea un crimen.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (8 Jun 2022)

La prostitucion es uno de los pilares de la civilizacion. Los antiguos, que eran bastante mas sabios que los chupacirios como tu, lo sabian. Y sacralizaron la prostitucion. Los templos, eran, entre otras cosas prostibulos, donde autenticas diosas se ofrecian a los heroes y a los aristos del lugar.


----------



## Ciclón Socialista (8 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> *Ríe, ríe, que quien ríe último ríe mejor*, y no habrá compasión.


----------



## Vctrlnz (8 Jun 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> Conservadores haciendo cosas de conservadores, me hace gracia cuando los llaman liberales...



Pero qué dices si esto es cosa de los rojos.

Te meterán en la cárcel si vas de putas, te meterán en la cárcel si una mujera españorda te denuncia falsamente .....

Te meterán en la cárcel si tienes cualquier tipo de contacto con alguna mujera


----------



## Funciovago (8 Jun 2022)

¿Qué diferencia hay entre las monjas(la iglesia) y estos? incluyo a podemos y psoe, al final tanto que critica la mujer de iglesias la iglesia y está haciendo lo mismo


----------



## gabrielo (8 Jun 2022)

creo que don narciso falconetti y su banda con complicidad de otros grupos puede ser podemos ,pp,bildu etc quieren prohibir la pornografía ,estos progres en moralidad son peores que franco me acuerdo en una entrevista que hicieron a fraga que en 1966 no le costo demasiado convencer al anciano franco de que tenia que despenalizar el toples para que el turismo creciera.

hasta franco con 75 años era mas abierto de mente que la cuadrilla de narciso falconetti , socios y socios ocasionales


----------



## Turgot (8 Jun 2022)

Vox y Cs se han abstenido

Que cada uno juzgue lo quiere decir eso


----------



## Turgot (8 Jun 2022)

¿Te parece poco abolir los clubes?


----------



## Von Rudel (8 Jun 2022)

Me parece mal que apoyen estas mierdas rojas.


Esta muy cerca de mi linea roja de no votarles.


No pueden caer en las mierdas culturales y políticas de los rojos.


----------



## TomásPlatz (8 Jun 2022)

CLARO QUE LO PUEDEN PROHIBIR porque PROHIBIRAN QUE EL PACO BOOMER DE MIERDA ALQUILE EL PISO A LA LUMI. COMO PASA EN SUECIA Y EN ESOS PAISES.....


----------



## AMP (8 Jun 2022)

brus dijo:


> Mas poder para las mujeres. Convertios al Islam si quereis salir de la matrix. Nuestro mundo ya ha muerto.



Eso es como cortarte los cojones porque te ha salido un herpes.


----------



## birdland (8 Jun 2022)

Abstención de vox 

apoyo del pp


----------



## DUDH (8 Jun 2022)

Mr. Satan dijo:


> esto no acaba aquí
> lo siguiente que se viene es prohibir mirar a una mujer en espacios públicos, transporte etc
> como en londres
> 
> La polémica campaña contra "mirones" en el metro de Londres (y por qué se considera acoso sexual) - BBC News Mundo



"... o la exposición indecente de algunas partes del cuerpo. " ¿Se refiere a ir enseñando o marcando culo y tetas, verdad? 




Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Alguien tiene el texto de la ley para enlazarlo.?



Publicado en el 2021, no sé si tendrá alguna pequeña modificación, lo de perseguir a los puteros no lo he encontrado, pero cualquiera se lee este tocho 

https://www.congreso.es/public_oficiales/L14/CONG/BOCG/A/BOCG-14-A-62-1.PDF


----------



## espada de madera (8 Jun 2022)

Luego criticas a VOX y te llaman encima rojo.
VOX es un chiringuito como otro cualquiera y una panda de mariconas.

Disfrutar de lo votado ni hostias pero qué subnormales que sois.




birdland dijo:


> Abstención de vox



Lo dicho, unos cobardes y una panda de mariconas.


----------



## TomásPlatz (8 Jun 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Me parece mal que apoyen estas mierdas rojas.
> 
> 
> Esta muy cerca de mi linea roja de no votarles.
> ...



ya han perdido mi voto como de verdad apoyen esta mierda de ley


----------



## espada de madera (8 Jun 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Esta muy cerca de mi linea roja de no votarles.



Es que yo no se dónde hostias tenéis vosotros las líneas rojas.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (8 Jun 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> Publicado en el 2021, no sé si tendrá alguna pequeña modificación, lo de perseguir a los puteros no lo he encontrado, pero cualquiera se lee este tocho
> 
> https://www.congreso.es/public_oficiales/L14/CONG/BOCG/A/BOCG-14-A-62-1.PDF



Lo he leido por encima, y tampoco he visto ninguna persecucion hacia los clientes de las mercenarias.


----------



## gabrielo (8 Jun 2022)

con esa nueva ley irene montero y la banda de odiadoras de hombres carmen calvo y cia frotandose las manos aumento de violaciones y dinerito para la buchaca.

imaginaos un crio de 18 o 20 años que le cuesta ligar porque es muy torpe o muy feo pues que van a conseguir con esa ley desesperación ,lo mismo ancianos ,feos o gente acomplejada que se pone muy nervioso con las chicas ,esta ley es un autentica mierda va a aumentar violaciones ,matar de hambre a mujeres con crios que al menos con eso daban de comer a su familia han creado un autentico monstruo que la utilidad es que falconetti se mantenga en el poder una semana mas y mas dinerito para las parasitas feministas


----------



## cerero (8 Jun 2022)

Puesto que la prostitución parece que mueve muchos millones de euros, lo que deberían hacer en vez de prohibir, es legalizarla y hacer que paguen impuestos los, las, les, que se dediquen a esos menesteres.


----------



## Mol34 (8 Jun 2022)

Esto deriva en que si el proxeneta es negro, moro o de banda latina, hacen la vista gorda. Cuando cierren todos los puticlubs, serán los líderes y les habrán eliminado la competencia.


----------



## autsaider (8 Jun 2022)

En el país donde las mujeres ponen una media de 400 denuncias falsas al día, vas a follarte a una scort para que te estén grabando y luego te hagan chantaje: o nos das 5000€ (es un ejemplo) o te las ves con el juez.

No creo que tu plan termine mejor que la conquista rusa de ucrania.


----------



## autsaider (8 Jun 2022)

¿O sea que el gobierno va a crear leyes feministas que no sirven para que la mujer se dedique a joder al hombre?

Cuando lo vea me lo creo. Hasta entonces escepticismo.


----------



## Rocker (8 Jun 2022)

Exacto, qué esperábais, es la agenda. Cuidado con los pisos de todas formas, porque los primeros que van a llamara la policía si no quieren extraños a todas horas de visitas van a ser los vecinos. Y para ejercer una actividad como tener clases particulares en un piso o un despacho de abogados o lo que sea es obligatorio pedir permiso a la comunidad de vecinos para que te deje tener tu negocio en el piso, así que no es tan fácil, al menos en España. 

Van a durar poco los pisos con esas inquilinas, y se acabarán cansando y se irán a otros países donde puedan tener clientes de mayor poder adquisitivo. 
Y para el casero le va a salir más cuenta tener a una familia o a alguien que no de problemas o tenga esos tinglados en casa, no vaya a ser que cuando venga la policía a alguna inspección piensen que el casero tiene negocio también no sólo lo que saca de alquiler.


----------



## Bogdanoff (8 Jun 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> ¿Qué diferencia hay entre las monjas(la iglesia) y estos? incluyo a podemos y psoe, al final tanto que critica la mujer de iglesias la iglesia y está haciendo lo mismo



La diferencia era que en la sociedad religiosa se reprimía la sexualidad de ambos sexos. En la sociedad fluidmatriarcal se reprime la sexualidad de la mayoría de los hombres y se les da total libertad y privilegios legales a las mujeres y los sodomitas.


----------



## Porestar (8 Jun 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> hay que enmendar que se sancione a la puta, no al cliente.



Para qué cojones vas a sancionar a nadie por follar, meapilas


----------



## Joaquim (8 Jun 2022)

Ciclón Socialista dijo:


>



Esto solo acaba de empezar, ya nos encontraremos por el camino, a ver quien ríe entonces.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (8 Jun 2022)

El plan es vaciar Europa, para rellenar África de gente válida.
Hombres blancos con mujeres del lejano oriente.
Los tíos con los huevos vacíos, las mujeres con la nevera y el armario llenos.
Los negros y las charos, fuera y sin molestar.
El mundo mas productivo que nunca.


----------



## vinavil (8 Jun 2022)

Nos ha llamado la atención en casa el hecho de que en las televisiones españolas llamaran puteros a los clientes que acuden a estos servicios de pago (incluso aparecía el texto en la pantalla) y a las putas prostitutas o mujeres que se dedican a la prostitución.

Hasta la tía con la alcachofa decía puteros y prostitutas.
No decía putas




Alguien tiene un ejemplar antiguo del diccionario de la RAE en su casa?



https://dle.rae.es/puto?m=form





https://dle.rae.es/putero?m=form


----------



## Felipe Juan Froilan (8 Jun 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Nos ha llamado la atención en casa el hecho de que en las televisiones españolas llamaran puteros a los clientes que acuden a estos servicios de pago (incluso aparecía el texto en la pantalla) y a las putas prostitutas o mujeres que se dedican a la prostitución.
> 
> Hasta la tía con la alcachofa decía puteros y prostitutas.
> No decía putas



Que los llamen "prostituteros"


----------



## Felipe Juan Froilan (8 Jun 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Luego criticas a VOX y te llaman encima rojo.
> VOX es un chiringuito como otro cualquiera y una panda de mariconas.
> 
> Disfrutar de lo votado ni hostias pero qué subnormales que sois.
> ...



Vox a hecho lo esperable: Tiene mucho votante católico, si salen leyes contra el sexo fuera del matrimonio, no pueden ir en contra. Lo raro es que no hayan votado que si.


----------



## Joaquim (8 Jun 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Nos ha llamado la atención en casa el hecho de que en las televisiones españolas llamaran puteros a los clientes que acuden a estos servicios de pago (incluso aparecía el texto en la pantalla) y a las putas prostitutas o mujeres que se dedican a la prostitución.
> 
> Hasta la tía con la alcachofa decía puteros y prostitutas.
> No decía putas
> ...



El lenguaje es el campo de batalla de los progres, con estos quieren delimitar la realidad al definir los conceptos, por eso ahí es donde hay que ir a combatirles, y desmontarles el relato, como el que descubre el truco de magia de un ilusionista, pasando este a carecer de fuerza.






Periolista Progre reconoce la Ingeniería Social de "Género".


Periolista Progre reconoce la Ingeniería Social de "Género". Ha pasado señores; una Periolista Progre, Marta Nebot, desquíciada, derroída y subyugada por Cristian Seguí, ha terminado yendose de la lengua... lo ha reconocido, se trata de Ingeniería Social, y ella no está allí para informar...




www.burbuja.info










Idioma progre: Democracia = Comunismo. Fascismo = Libertad.


Idioma progre: Democracia = Comunismo. Fascismo = Libertad. Para los progres, el idioma, el lenguaje es vital, porque para el progre lo importante no es la realidad, sino la percepción que tengamos de esta.... El Socialismo y el Pinta y Colorea. | Burbuja.info PSOE, el Proxeneta del Arte. |...




www.burbuja.info










El Socialismo y el Pinta y Colorea.


El Socialismo y el Pinta y Colorea. El otro día entre en un hilo del foro.... La america de Biden en una foto (puesta por el) Y me encontré con esto... Como siempre, los progres parsitando y subvirtiendo, porque son incapaces de crear nada por ellos mismos, vease Star Wars, Marvel o mas...




www.burbuja.info










El Senado ilegaliza el Síndrome de Alienación Parental.


El Senado ilegaliza el Síndrome de Alienación Parental. El Senado aprueba con modificaciones el Proyecto de Ley de protección integral a la infancia y la adolescencia frente a la violencia - Confilegal Esto es un atentado, no solo contra los Derechos Humanos, contra la Constitución, contra la...




www.burbuja.info










Como manipula la Izquierda; el Deporte Femenino.


Como manipula la Izquierda; el Deporte Femenino. Ultimamente, los Mass Mierda, todos Progres, están dando muchísimo la Matraca con el Deporte Femenino; pero en este caso, se puede analizar para comprobar las tácticas de manipulación de la Izquierda. Primero ellos cogen una causa simple a la...




www.burbuja.info










Nueva Mentira Feminista, los "Proxenetas".


Nueva Mentira Feminista, los "Proxenetas". El feminismo, sobretodo ese hegemónico que sufrimos, se basa principalmente en mentiras, que a base de repetirlas mil veces, como bien aprendieron de su padre Lenin, tratan que pasen por verdad; un ejemplo bien claro de ello es la Brecha Salarial...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (8 Jun 2022)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> Si se aprobase los jodidos socialistas ya solo les quedaría gastarse el dinero en coca.



La coca también es ilegal, y la consumen a espuertas, y al igual que las Lumis, también las computan en el PIB.






Las putas y el alcohol solo para ricos.


Las putas y el mam, sólo para ricos Albert Soler 23/11/2018 | 12:45 La abolición de la prostitución -la simple prohibición les parecerá poco, pretenden erradicar-la- que ahora defienden algunos lobbies feministas ya la que el Gobierno dice estar dispuesto es una farsa. Por más que legislen...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (8 Jun 2022)

Los de ERC y ERH-Bildu, saben que tienen una base muy importante de voto en el sector rural y costero regional, y no pueden ir contra las Lumis, porque unos son nuncafollistas, y los otros viven del turismo, y saben que sin Lumis se les jode el chiringuito.


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Jun 2022)

y si no lo están tienen una pistola apuntando a sus cabezas. O nos rebelamos a la antigua usanza o a lo el rey está desnudo, asintiendo a todo pero no obedeciendo en nada en grupo (sin la policía no son nada, y sin la obediencia de los borregos, tampoco), o estamos perdidos, borregos y no borregos.


----------



## Porestar (8 Jun 2022)

Felipe Juan Froilan dijo:


> Vox a hecho lo esperable: Tiene mucho votante católico, si salen leyes contra el sexo fuera del matrimonio, no pueden ir en contra. Lo raro es que no hayan votado que si.



Iban a 2 bandas abandonadas, la libertaria y la meapilas, y al final han visto que los meapilas pesan más. Que les aproveche.


----------



## platanoes (8 Jun 2022)

VOX está apoyando una ley que refuerza las tradiciones cristianas, y pone freno a los pecados de la carne. Bien por VOX!!!


----------



## Porestar (8 Jun 2022)

platanoes dijo:


> VOX está apoyando una ley que refuerza las tradiciones cristianas, y pone freno a los pecados de la carne. Bien por VOX!!!



Judío de mierda


----------



## magnificent (8 Jun 2022)

A las feminazis lo que puedan sufrir las mujeres que sufran explotación sexual se la suda

Lo que verdaderamente quieren es que el que quiera follar algo que pase por el aro de las parejas y matrimonios para poder así desangrar económicamente a los hombres


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (8 Jun 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> Para qué cojones vas a sancionar a nadie por follar, meapilas



la prostitucion es una estafa, es la explotacion del hombre generando un desequilibrio entre la oferta y la demanda sexual.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (8 Jun 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> la prostitucion es una estafa, es la explotacion del hombre generando un desequilibrio entre la oferta y la demanda sexual.



Mas va a desequilibrar si los puteros tuviesen que meterse a ligar con las asquerosas españolas que ya condenaron este país. Mas demanda aún. La oferta de coño gratis será igual de ridícula


----------



## eljusticiero (8 Jun 2022)

Entre meapilas y neomonjas nos han jodido.


----------



## fachacine (8 Jun 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> No me iré de este mundo sin llevarme conmigo a unos cuantos por delante



Le deseo larga vida hamijo, pero en caso de que usted se canse... *HÁGASE, CÚMPLASE *


----------



## Von Rudel (8 Jun 2022)

Lo malo es que la alternativa es mas globalismo.


Aun así es mejor votar a Vox y que de ahí en el futuro salga una escisión mas patriotica.


Vox no deja de ser derecha de europa del este. Lo que en España como estamos en la extremaizquierda se clasifica como ultramegaextremaderecha.


----------



## astur_burbuja (8 Jun 2022)

Denunciando putas en 3,2,1


----------



## fachacine (8 Jun 2022)

Acordaos siempre que el objetivo de las feminazis es hacer una huelga de chochos caídos para joder al hombre sin que pueda follar, y las putas han sido siempre las esquiroles que les revientan la huelga. Por eso las feminazis odian a las putas, no hay otro motivo.


----------



## Baubens2 (8 Jun 2022)

La pornografia no es necesaria es para vaciaros los huevos y que no formes familias ni hijos. Si no porque es gratis?


----------



## Kluster (8 Jun 2022)

Yo ya no voy a votar ni a VOX ni a nadie. No pienso disfrutar lo votado.

Se acabó. Una cosa menos que hacer.


----------



## DUDH (8 Jun 2022)

platanoes dijo:


> VOX está apoyando una ley que refuerza las tradiciones cristianas, y pone freno a los pecados de la carne. Bien por VOX!!!




Lo cristiano no es ni prohibir ni empeorar las condiciones sociales y económicas de las prostitutas, sino ayudarlas a salir de ese pozo si es que quieren salir, mediante formación, ayudas a empresas que las contraten, etc. ¿Querrá una scort de lujo, universitaria, dejar ese empleo?

____________________

También se me ocurre que para los de la agenda es un buen momento, no para aumentar ingresos fiscales y de la SS, sino para PROHIBIR otra actividad y seguir jodiendo la economía


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (8 Jun 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> La pornografia no es necesaria es para vaciaros los huevos y que no formes familias ni hijos. Si no porque es gratis?



La pornografia no es gratis, porque internet tampoco lo es.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (8 Jun 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Yo ya no voy a votar ni a VOX ni a nadie. No pienso disfrutar lo votado.
> 
> Se acabó. Una cosa menos que hacer.



Bien, este es el primer paso. El segundo es darte cuenta de que la única forma de gobierno viable es una *Tiranía Atroz*. A partir de ahí ya se puede ir avanzando.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (8 Jun 2022)

Va a ser muy divertido 2023.


----------



## Kluster (8 Jun 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Bien, este es el primer paso. El segundo es darte cuenta de que la única forma de gobierno viable es una *Tiranía Atroz*.



Pero si eso es justo lo que tenemos ahora...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Jun 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> A VOX le tendrá que salir pronto un partido escisión. Republicano, no otanista, no meapilas, políticamente más incorrecto y con menos complejos.



Vamos, un partido nazi en toda regla.


----------



## XRL (8 Jun 2022)

pues oleada de masajistas y listo y si no unos dias fuera a otro pais y listo

si a quien joden mas es a las mujeres xD


----------



## Larata (8 Jun 2022)

Ya salió el dictador que le tiene que decirn a los demás que hacer o no con su cuerpo.


----------



## Larata (8 Jun 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> Conservadores haciendo cosas de conservadores, me hace gracia cuando los llaman liberales...



Esos hijoputas totalitarios con tal.denechar mierda al liberalismo ya no saben ni como. Son una puta caricatura.


----------



## Larata (8 Jun 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Pero qué dices si esto es cosa de los rojos.
> 
> Te meterán en la cárcel si vas de putas, te meterán en la cárcel si una mujera españorda te denuncia falsamente .....
> 
> Te meterán en la cárcel si tienes cualquier tipo de contacto con alguna mujera



Los conservadores y los rojos en esto son lo mismo. Meterse en la vida de los demás


----------



## jabalino (8 Jun 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Vamos, un partido nazi en toda regla.



Uno que te haga lloriquear más aún, subser.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (8 Jun 2022)

se habla de las putas,pero hay chaperos y mujeres que consumen pescado,esos que votan son los mayores consumidores de hombres , mujeres de vida alegre y de la coca cola que importan


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (8 Jun 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Pero si eso es justo lo que tenemos ahora...



Um... no.


----------



## derepen (8 Jun 2022)

¿Qué es lo de la eutanasia?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Jun 2022)

YO NO ESTOY A FAVOR DE LAS POLITICAS DEL PSOE
PERO ESTOY EN CONTRA DE LA INDUSTRIA SATANICA MK ULTRA DEL PORNO
Y DE LA TRATA DE PERSONAS ( PROSTITUCION

ESTOS VIDEOS TAMBIEN ALGO DE DISIDENCIA CONTROLADA 
pero al menos señalan una parte de esta la cultura toxica satanica 

LE PRIMERO









​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Jun 2022)

ESTOS VIDEOS TAMBIEN SON PARTE DE LO MISMO
pero al menos señalan una parte de la cultura toxica


​
​


----------



## Vctrlnz (8 Jun 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Los conservadores y los rojos en esto son lo mismo. Meterse en la vida de los demás



Y una mierda, Vox se ha abstenido. Estás iniciativas siempre las toman los rojos pero Vox no quiere perder el voto de las auténticas putas reputas, que son todas las mujeras españolas que suelen votar rojo para follar con moros y negros y denunciar al remero y sacarle la pasta.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (8 Jun 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> No mareéis, tal y como está ahora el proyecto, la prostitución queda ABOLIDA, toda. Ni piso privado, ni libertad, ni leches. Está claro que los clubs de carretera o los pisos dirán que allí no se ejerce la prostitución para nada, pero si la policía tiene órdenes de joder, perdón, de investigar, se follan a cuatro puteros y adiós negocio.



Exacto, así será. Si la Policía tiene constancia de la comisión de un delito, podrá intervenir en cualquier domicilio previa autorización judicial. Y si la abuela Cecilia llama dos veces a la Policía porque en el piso de abajo se escuchan ruidos raros y suben muchos hombres y mujeres, automáticamemte el juez ordenará la emtrada y registro, arrestando a los puteros, avusándoles de la comisión del delito pertinente y clausurando el piso putero.

Fin.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ArmiArma (8 Jun 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Destruyeron la familia, las relaciones, ahora pretenden que ni si quiera puedas ir a una prostituta para poder tener sexo. Nos están torturando a los hombres



¿Cómo se destruye una familia desde fuera?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Jun 2022)

DOS DE LOS MAS DECENTILLOS

SOBRE LOS VALORES ASOCIADOS A LA MASCULINIDAD




SOBRE COMO LA SOCIEDAD DE LA TRATA DE BLANCAS | TRAFICO DE MUJERES Y HOMBRES | Y LA CULTURA SATANICA DEL PORNO

ES PARTE DE ESA CULTURA NWO QUE PRETENDE PONER DE RODILLAS A LEONES

( ERROR ) PUEDE PARECER POR UN TIEMPO. PERO FINAL SE ENGAÑA EL QUE CREA QUE EL LEON ESTA DOMESTICADO 

​


----------



## Honkytonk Man (8 Jun 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Abaratamiento del puterio. Conociendo al borrego español, pocos van a tener los cojones de irse de putas, unido a que la mayoria no viaja al extranjero (joder no viajan ni a la CCAA de al lado), asi que bajada de demanda… polvo regalado.



Tres años de prisión hamijo. Te puede salir muy caro el polvo si la puta a la que te follas te quiere extorsionar.

Lo repito: Tres años de prisión. Con dos no, con tres entras para dentro. Y a la segunda condena ya entras fijo.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (8 Jun 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Y una mierda, Vox se ha abstenido. Estás iniciativas siempre las toman los rojos pero Vox no quiere perder el voto de las auténticas putas reputas, que son todas las mujeras españolas que suelen votar rojo para follar con moros y negros y denunciar al remero y sacarle la pasta.



Pa puta tu madre la cerda, vaya pajas hace con los pies la puta sidosa


----------



## Larata (8 Jun 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Y una mierda, Vox se ha abstenido. Estás iniciativas siempre las toman los rojos pero Vox no quiere perder el voto de las auténticas putas reputas, que son todas las mujeras españolas que suelen votar rojo para follar con moros y negros y denunciar al remero y sacarle la pasta.



Hasta ayer si el PP se abstenía en estas mierdas era la derechita cobarde


----------



## Funciovago (8 Jun 2022)

Bogdanoff dijo:


> La diferencia era que en la sociedad religiosa se reprimía la sexualidad de ambos sexos. En la sociedad fluidmatriarcal se reprime la sexualidad de la mayoría de los hombres y se les da total libertad y privilegios legales a las mujeres y los sodomitas.



Tienes razón pero al final es lo mismo, si reprimes a los hombres indirectamente reprimes a las mujeres. Dejando a los maricones a parte eso si que a esos les han dado rienda suelta


----------



## Saco de papas (8 Jun 2022)

Han perdido completamente el norte ya... pero todos eh?

Y tendrá muy graves consecuencias.

Quitarle la única cutrez que le queda pueblo, follar con putas ( el 90 % son manatíes ).

Ya verás las violaciones de moros y negros... ni una tía va a poder salir por la noche, ni una sola.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (8 Jun 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> ¿Cómo se destruye una familia desde fuera?



Compara los núcleos familiares de antes y los de ahora, y los que están por venir. ¿Como se destruye? haciendo todo lo que se ha hecho desde entonces hasta ahora


----------



## Otrasvidas (8 Jun 2022)

Es algo coherente en un partido conservador. El No en este caso tendría que haber ido a cargo de supuestos partidos liberales


----------



## ArmiArma (8 Jun 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Compara los núcleos familiares de antes y los de ahora, y los que están por venir. ¿Como se destruye? haciendo todo lo que se ha hecho desde entonces hasta ahora



Los núcleos familiares de antes y los de ahora han cambiado, cierto. En mi caso, estoy contento con la mía en referencia a lo que era la vida de mis padres y lo que se compartía, que tampoco es que fuera mala para su tiempo pero nada que ver.
Yo salgo y mi mujer sale, entre hijos e hijas, no sé, porque tengo dos chicos.
En cualquier caso, siempre digo lo mismo. Tengo cuarentaylargos, me casé a los ventipico y ya entonces fuimos de los pocos que se casaron en bienes gananciales, y sopas y sorber, no puede ser.


----------



## Bogdanoff (8 Jun 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> Tienes razón pero al final es lo mismo, si reprimes a los hombres indirectamente reprimes a las mujeres. Dejando a los maricones a parte eso si que a esos les han dado rienda suelta



No porque las mujeres pueden hacer lo que les salga del coño, si se quieren follar a cinco tios en un portal y comerle el ano a uno, lo hacen, si luego se arrepienten o quieren obtener privilegios legales, los denuncia por violación, y así con todo.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (8 Jun 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> Los núcleos familiares de antes y los de ahora han cambiado, cierto. En mi caso, estoy contento con la mía en referencia a lo que era la vida de mis padres y lo que se compartía, que tampoco es que fuera mala para su tiempo pero nada que ver.
> Yo salgo y mi mujer sale, entre hijos e hijas, no sé, porque tengo dos chicos.
> En cualquier caso, siempre digo lo mismo. Tengo cuarentaylargos, me casé a los ventipico y ya entonces fuimos de los pocos que se casaron en bienes gananciales, y sopas y sorber, no puede ser.



Yo lo que veo es lo siguiente:
-Mi abuela tenía 9 hermanos
-Mi madre tenía 4 hermanos
-Yo soy hijo único
-Y todo apunta a que aquí se acaba la historia
Ramas familiares muertas


----------



## ArmiArma (8 Jun 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Es algo coherente en un partido conservador.



Efectivamente. Pero es que el tema se les lía entre público objetivo y discurso.
A mi cuñado que es alicantino y simpatizante de VOX le hace mucha gracia una teoría de mi mujer; "El consurvadurismo real de los vascos y los españoles es inversamente proporcional a su posición política".


----------



## Pressak (8 Jun 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Han perdido completamente el norte ya... pero todos eh?
> 
> Y tendrá muy graves consecuencias.
> 
> ...



pero no veis que eso es precisamente lo que buscan?

A mas casos mayor es el dinerito que hay que desviar al Genaro industries


----------



## Saco de papas (8 Jun 2022)

Pressak dijo:


> pero no veis que eso es precisamente lo que buscan?
> 
> Mas dinerito para el Genaro industries



Claro, saben que se dispararán las denuncias por violacion de mutombos como en suecia.

Cuando crezcan un 2000%, se obtendran jugosas y millonarias subvenciones de europa y se las repartiran sin justificación.

Siempre es el dinero, siempre el dinero. 

Las mujeres solo son un instrumento.


----------



## Vctrlnz (8 Jun 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Hasta ayer si el PP se abstenía en estas mierdas era la derechita cobarde



Si. Si si si si.
Según tu Vox no debería haberse abstenido pero en un país donde manda el voto de las mujeras, d los gays, de los moronegros e hijos de puta vascos etarras y catalanes es muy arriesgado ponerse en contra de esa ley


----------



## ArmiArma (8 Jun 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Yo lo que veo es lo siguiente:
> -Mi abuela tenía 9 hermanos
> -Mi madre tenía 4 hermanos
> -Yo soy hijo único
> ...



Quizás cambie luego, en 2030 o 40. Ya está pasando en países del norte, y no, no solo por la emigración.
En España en 1936, antes de la guerra eramos 24.810.000 y en 2022 somos 47.435.597, con lo que desde luego actualmente no se pueda hablar de despoblación y menos con la enorme digitalización y automatización de las tareas.
Entre 9 hermanos y una rama familiar muerta habrá muchos con 1 o 2 hijos por ejemplo. De hecho, un solo hijo ya representa dos ramas.

No pasará nada. Al revés, todo se equilibrará y se estará muy bien en España. Y que nadie se alarme que habrá ramas de todo y blancas de sobra.


----------



## Pollepolle (8 Jun 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Si. Si si si si.
> Según tu Vox no debería haberse abstenido pero en un país donde manda el voto de las mujeras, d los gays, de los moronegros e hijos de puta vascos etarras y catalanes es muy arriesgado ponerse en contra de esa ley



Me confirmas que Vox es la derechita cobarde??? Putas no ni puteros tampoco porque todo es "violensia domestica", la violensia no tiee jenaro!! Pero violensia hay.


----------



## Bogdanoff (8 Jun 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Si. Si si si si.
> Según tu Vox no debería haberse abstenido pero en un país donde manda el voto de las mujeras, d los gays, de los moronegros e hijos de puta vascos etarras y catalanes es muy arriesgado ponerse en contra de esa ley



¿Entonces cual es la opción que propones? ¿Tumbarse y dejarse pisotear por la charocracia, porque plantar cara es difícil y da miedito? Para eso ya está el PP. Si Vox quiere ser New PP, le pasará igual que a Ciudadanos.


----------



## ArmiArma (8 Jun 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> e hijos de puta vascos etarras



*¿De qué estás hablando? Si Bildu y PNV se han abstenido como VOX.*

Mira, no soy nacionalista. Pero te juro que leerte es percibir un galimatias socio-ético, moral y geopolítico tan cutre, que ahora que lo pienso lo mismo la Sra.Olona se ha retirado unos días, pero no por la oposición, si no para reflexionar sobre sus apoyos populares. A ver si en 2,5 años con semejante proliferación de White Trush a la española, algunos vuelven a pedir "financiación" a un puñado de estados conservadores al otro lado del charco, otra vez se las den y está vez con razón.


----------



## Vctrlnz (8 Jun 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Hasta ayer si el PP se abstenía en estas mierdas era la derechita cobarde



Si. Si si si si.
Según tu Vox no debería haberse abstenido pero en un país donde manda el voto de las mujeras, d los gays, de los moronegros e hijos de puta vascos etarras y catalanes es muy arriesgado ponerse en contra de esa ley


Bogdanoff dijo:


> ¿Entonces cual es la opción que propones? ¿Tumbarse y dejarse pisotear por la charocracia, porque plantar cara es difícil y da miedito? Para eso ya está el PP. Si Vox quiere ser New PP, le pasará igual que a Ciudadanos.



A mi me da igual que se haya abstenido o no, es una guerra perdida.
Lo de las putas no es un tema demasiado importante.
Supongo que lo que nos interesa ahora es que Vox tenga todos los votos posibles y no creo que entrando en esa trampa preparada por los rojos y las mujeras sacará más votos.


----------



## ArmiArma (8 Jun 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Me confirmas que Vox es la derechita cobarde??? Putas no ni puteros tampoco porque todo es "violensia domestica", la violensia no tiee jenaro!! Pero violensia hay.



Ya se dijo que VOX no iba a hacer nada más que ampliar el campo de batalla. Como con el caso de La Manada, que le pareció MUY BIEN y a los moros más, y si a las mujeres esto para un hermano también, y si las putas esto los chaperos de los gays lo mismo, así con todo y VIVA EL REY.


----------



## ArmiArma (8 Jun 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> A mi me da igual que se haya abstenido o no, es una guerra perdida.



Como todas las de VOX me temo.


----------



## DUDH (8 Jun 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Hasta ayer si el PP se abstenía en estas mierdas era la derechita cobarde



Muy bueno, mis dies


----------



## Vctrlnz (8 Jun 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> Como todas las de VOX me temo.



Como dije, vivimos en un país de mujeras rojas, maricones, etarras, cagalanes llorones y chantajistas, y moronegros .
Estos son mayoría y su enemigo natural es Vox.
Nunca lo votarán pero la minoría restante prefiero que este representada por Vox y no por el PP y Ciudadanos.


----------



## Itanimulli (8 Jun 2022)

La venezualización está cerca. A ver si tienen huevos de multar cuando una tía se la chupe a alguien en la calle por un rollo de papel de wc y una pastilla de avecrem.


----------



## ArmiArma (8 Jun 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Como dije, vivimos en un país de mujeras rojas, maricones, etarras, cagalanes llorones y chantajistas, y moronegros .
> Estos son mayoría y su enemigo natural es Vox.



Pues ya ves que no.


----------



## Larata (8 Jun 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Si. Si si si si.
> Según tu Vox no debería haberse abstenido pero en un país donde manda el voto de las mujeras, d los gays, de los moronegros e hijos de puta vascos etarras y catalanes es muy arriesgado ponerse en contra de esa ley



Según tú VOX debería desdecirse de todas esas cosas porque si no unos medios a los que acusan de mentir dirán mentiras a socialistas, filoeterras y gentuza varia y éstos no les votarán.

¿Es eso?


----------



## Porestar (8 Jun 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> la prostitucion es una estafa, es la explotacion del hombre generando un desequilibrio entre la oferta y la demanda sexual.



Que te calles y dejes a la gente en paz. 



Vctrlnz dijo:


> Si. Si si si si.
> Según tu Vox no debería haberse abstenido pero en un país donde manda el voto de las mujeras, d los gays, de los moronegros e hijos de puta vascos etarras y catalanes es muy arriesgado ponerse en contra de esa ley



Eso pensaron en Ciudadanos en varias ocasiones...


----------



## Vctrlnz (8 Jun 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Según tú VOX debería desdecirse de todas esas cosas porque si no unos medios a los que acusan de mentir dirán mentiras a socialistas, filoeterras y gentuza varia y éstos no les votarán.
> 
> ¿Es eso?



No. Lo de las putas es una trampa de los rojos, y punto, y no le des más vueltas.
Los rojos saben que en eso tienen el apoyo de los suyos, es decir la chusma roja es mucho más extrema que los rojos políticos.


----------



## Vctrlnz (8 Jun 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> Que te calles y dejes a la gente en paz.
> 
> 
> 
> Eso pensaron en Ciudadanos en varias ocasiones...



Repito, las putas es una trampa de los rojos, hay que pasar del tema.


----------



## Porestar (8 Jun 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Repito, las putas es una trampa de los rojos, hay que pasar del tema.



Menudas películas te montas. Por cierto, rojos de podemos e indepes han votado en contra.


----------



## Charles B. (8 Jun 2022)

Felipe Juan Froilan dijo:


> Vox a hecho lo esperable: Tiene mucho votante católico, si salen leyes contra el sexo fuera del matrimonio, no pueden ir en contra. Lo raro es que no hayan votado que si.



Como si los católicos no fueran puteros. Vox ha escogido la opción cobarde, abstenerse. Al menos el resto van de cara y sabemos qué podemos esperar de ellos.


----------



## Vctrlnz (8 Jun 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> Menudas películas te montas. Por cierto, rojos de podemos e indepes han votado en contra.



Pues entonces lo tienes difícil pero tienes que elegir, o votas a podemos o a los indepes.


----------



## Porestar (8 Jun 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Pues entonces lo tienes difícil pero tienes que elegir, o votas a podemos o a los indepes.



Ah, no sabía que también hubieran prohibido no votar.


----------



## Nicors (8 Jun 2022)

Hay que olvidarse de que Vox sea perfecto y nunca va a satisfacer a todo el mundo en todo. Hay cosas más importantes, como desalojar a la mugre mentirosa.


----------



## REDDY (8 Jun 2022)

Meapilas queriendo prohibir las putas, 

Qué sorpresa!


----------



## Azote87 (8 Jun 2022)

La derechita cobarde


----------



## Vctrlnz (8 Jun 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> Ah, no sabía que también hubieran prohibido no votar.



Vale, ya te he calado.
Podemita, aignorados


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## Porestar (8 Jun 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Vale, ya te he calado.
> Podemita, aignorados



Tampoco sabía que los podemitas no votan, este es más tonto que las piedras


----------



## Pollepolle (9 Jun 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> Ya se dijo que VOX no iba a hacer nada más que ampliar el campo de batalla. Como con el caso de La Manada, que le pareció MUY BIEN y a los moros más, y si a las mujeres esto para un hermano también, y si las putas esto los chaperos de los gays lo mismo, así con todo y VIVA EL REY.



Que campo de batalla ni mierdas... Lo unico que esta haciendo vox es tragar y tragar carretadas de mierda progre presentando candidatos marronidos y charuzas funcivagas.


----------



## Larata (9 Jun 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> No. Lo de las putas es una trampa de los rojos, y punto, y no le des más vueltas.
> Los rojos saben que en eso tienen el apoyo de los suyos, es decir la chusma roja es mucho más extrema que los rojos políticos.



Entonces por qué no decir. No señores su cuerpo su decisión y voto no. Y son ustedes unos tiranos.


----------



## Don Pelayo (9 Jun 2022)

Ok progre


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Esperemos que no se refieran sólo a las putas por ser mujeres ...
> 
> No vaya a ser que tenga que venir una nueva remesa de travestis brasileños con sida para ejercer de putas con pene.



LOS TRAVESTIS SON PRECISAMENTE UN EJEMPLO DE ESTÍMULOS SUPERNORMALES puesto que tratan de exagerar las características que hacen seductoras a las hembras. 






Prostitución : origen etológico . El modelo alemán infierno en la tierra.


https://www.elconfidencialdigital.com/articulo/opinan-socios-ecd/prostitucion-oficio-mas-antiguo-mundo/20220704134020421661.html https://somoslamitad.wordpress.com/2016/11/14/el-modelo-aleman-esta-creando-el-infierno-en-la-tierra/ la llamada prostitución es una actitud intrínseca a la hembra...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## AssGaper (9 Jun 2022)

Lo que están creando son más recursos jurídicos para poder sacarse de enmedio gente molesta.

Mirad a Assange.

Por ejemplo,ahora con esta ley,pagan a una puta y le dicen ponte al lado de un tal Álvise,bien pegado y le dices cosas y te roneas,que yo hago la foto y denuncia al canto.


----------



## DUDH (9 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Hay que olvidarse de que Vox sea perfecto y nunca va a satisfacer a todo el mundo en todo. Hay cosas más importantes, como *desalojar a la mugre mentirosa*.



ok, sí, mejor cualquier cosa que la montaña de heces que nos gobierna; pero esa frase es idéntica a la tan cacareada de parar a la ultraderecha ¿Parar a unos u otros para hacer qué exactamente? Me interesan las ideas, las propuestas... no las ideologías


----------



## Paddy McAloon (9 Jun 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Uno que te haga lloriquear más aún, subser.



Vete a cagar, facha de mierda.


----------



## Vctrlnz (9 Jun 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Entonces por qué no decir. No señores su cuerpo su decisión y voto no. Y son ustedes unos tiranos.



Pues porque Vox no dice no hace siempre lo que tú quieres


----------



## Larata (9 Jun 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Pues porque Vox no dice no hace siempre lo que tú quieres



Lo que quiero yo no bonito. Defender y votar de acorde a lo que dicen defender. No se pide más.


----------



## Vctrlnz (9 Jun 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Lo que quiero yo no bonito. Defender y votar de acorde a lo que dicen defender. No se pide más.



Nunca les he oído hablar sobre esto.ademas si podemos y los indepes han votado en contra. entonces han hecho bien en abstenerse.
Caeis en la trampa de los sociolistos como moscas.
No les votes, hay otras opciones.


----------



## Larata (9 Jun 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Nunca les he oído hablar sobre esto.ademas si podemos y los indepes han votado en contra. entonces han hecho bien en abstenerse.
> Caeis en la trampa de los sociolistos como moscad



Como los otros votan tal, yo tengo que decir cual, no vaya a ser. Me parece patético.

¿Nunca les ha oído ud hablar sobre temas de vacunas de mi cuerpo mis reglas?

¿Qué pasa que lo de "mi cuerpo mis reglas", es más "menos para lo que diga el gobierno"?


----------



## Vctrlnz (9 Jun 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Como los otros votan tal, yo tengo que decir cual, no vaya a ser. Me parece patético.
> 
> ¿Nunca les ha oído ud hablar sobre temas de vacunas de mi cuerpo mis reglas?
> 
> ¿Qué pasa que lo de "mi cuerpo mis reglas", es más "menos para lo que diga el gobierno"?



Olvidame.
Y vota a quien te dé la gana.


----------



## Larata (9 Jun 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Olvidame.
> Y vota a quien te dé la gana.



Aaaaah que cuando nos muestran las vergüenzas es un olvídsme la respuesta       que te vaya bonito.


----------



## Vctrlnz (9 Jun 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Aaaaah que cuando nos muestran las vergüenzas es un olvídsme la respuesta       que te vaya bonito.



Troll ruso.
Espero que te cuelguen por los pies y metan tu cabeza en aceite hirviendo mientras le cortan los dedos uno a uno a tu madre y la despellejan viva 
Que le saquen un ojo y le dején otro para que vea cómo te fries en el aceite.

Lo mejor de todo es imaginarme a las putas madres de los rusos invasores delante de los cadáveres de sus hijos desnazificadores a los que Putin envío al matadero ( aunque los subhumanos rusos suelen abandonar los cadáveres de otros subhumanos rusos y en su lugar se llevan lo que roban de valor en las casas de los ucras)
Rusos muertos abono para mis huertos tanto la chusma como los oligarcas


----------



## arriondas (9 Jun 2022)

Va a suceder exactamente lo que pasó en los EEUU durante la Ley Seca. Ni más ni menos.


----------



## Larata (9 Jun 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Troll ruso.
> Espero que te cuelguen por los pies y metan tu cabeza en aceite hirviendo mientras le cortan los dedos uno a uno a tu madre y la despellejan viva
> Que le saquen un ojo y le dején otro para que vea cómo te fries en el aceite.
> 
> ...



Eres más tonto que un saco de piedras.


----------



## teperico (9 Jun 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> No me iré de este mundo sin llevarme conmigo a unos cuantos por delante



Llevártelos a infierno supongo


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (9 Jun 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Que campo de batalla ni mierdas... Lo unico que esta haciendo vox es tragar y tragar carretadas de mierda progre presentando candidatos marronidos y charuzas funcivagas.



Cualquiera diría que has votado o vas a votar a VOX.


----------



## Pollepolle (9 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Cualquiera diría que has votado o vas a votar a VOX.



Yo vote a Box pero cuando echaron al nazi de mierda de Fernando Paz, ya deje de votarles. Son derecha acomplejadita y maricona.


----------



## Porestar (9 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Hay que olvidarse de que Vox sea perfecto y nunca va a satisfacer a todo el mundo en todo. Hay cosas más importantes, como desalojar a la mugre mentirosa.



Con esto vox se ha convertido en mugre


----------



## Tails (9 Jun 2022)

Solo queda Vox.....










Los primeros 50 días de VOX en el Gobierno de CyL: un consejero pro Batasuna, un vicepresidente florero que desprecia a una discapacitada, enchufismo e incremento del gasto político







www.alertadigital.com






Pero al margen de los chanchullos de los enchufes y del gasto político por parte de VOX, repasemos en primer lugar aquello que produce todavía más vergüenza y asco que el hecho de que unos cuantos elegidos a dedo se llenen la barriga. Esto último lo dejaremos para el final de esta recopilación de los greatest hits o ‘grandes éxitos’ en los primeros 50 días de VOX en el Gobierno de la Junta de Castilla y León.

*El consejero Gonzalo Santonja, comunista y simpatizante de Herri Batasuna


Gallardo tiene la osadía de enchufar al primo de su padre ¡y negar su parentesco!*

Curioso es que VOX, que siempre ha criticado los enchufes trifásicos de los demás, dé lecciones en esta materia a otros partidos. A la más mínima oportunidad que han tenido –en el primer gobierno en el que han entrado– de colocar a un familiar para cobrar de lo público, ni se lo han pensado, ni vergüenza les ha dado.

Gallardo ha nombrado como jefe de gabinete –a razón de 73.926,22 euros– a José María Barrio Gil-Fournier, del cual niega relación alguna de parentesco, cuando es primo de su padre, con la siguiente alocución: “Si yo falleciera sin testamento, él no heredaría; heredaría el Estado antes”. Juzguen ustedes mismos a semejante caradura.

*Incremento del “gasto político”, cuando en campaña prometía reducirlo*

Tuvimos que escuchar en la pasada campaña de las elecciones autonómicas de Castilla y León cómo Gallardo hablaba de reducir el “gasto político”. Bien, empecemos por él, que es vicepresidente florero al no asumir ninguna cartera y cobra por ser un completo inútil –según la RAE, “no útil”– un salario 79.570,96 euros, superior al del presidente Mañueco, que cobra 76.355,04 euros.

Pero es que, además, con la irrupción de VOX en la Junta de Castilla y León, según su portal de transparencia, se ha incrementado el número de altos cargos de 93 a 99 y se han actualizado los salarios un 2% –pasando de 6,5 millones a más de 7 millones anuales– y se han cubierto cada uno de los 44 puestos de confianza –asesores que se eligen a dedo– para aumentar el gasto anual un 33%, de 1,5 millones a casi 2 millones.

Que incumplas tu promesa electoral, todavía, pero que hagas radicalmente lo opuesto a aquello que vas pontificando, es de tener muy poca vergüenza. Pero vista la actitud de Gallardo y sus jefes, los dueños de VOX S.A, no es de extrañar.

*Dimite el gerente de Empleo, de VOX, por dar cursos de igualdad y sexualidad*








Mañueco y el Partido Popular permiten a Vox colocar a primos y hermanos, subidas de sueldo y chiringuitos en Castilla y León







www.alertadigital.com













Mañueco y el Partido Popular permiten a Vox colocar a primos y hermanos, subidas de sueldo y chiringuitos en Castilla y León







www.alertadigital.com






Aunque no ha querido asumir cartera (primera vez, por tanto, que un vicepresidente lo es a pesar de ello), el polémico Gallardo ha nombrado cargos inexistentes hasta la fecha, como es el caso de director del Gabinete del Vicepresidente. El puesto lo ocupa, para más inri, un familiar suyo. Se trata de José María Barrio Gil-Forunier, primo de su padre y cuyo sueldo se sitúa cerca de los 74.000 euros.

En la misma línea, el vicepresidente de Vox también tendrá en su equipo a su propia dircom, en este caso bajo la denominación de directora de Coordinación e Interacción Social, Montserrat Lluis Serret. Entre sus funciones destacan la de coordinar las acciones informativas de Gallardo, la relación de este con otras instituciones o asesorarle. Funciones por las que cobra lo mismo que Gil-Fournier.

Jesús Enríquez Tauler ocupará otro puesto inexistente hasta ahora, el de director general de Relaciones con la Sociedad Civil. Ex del PP en el Ayuntamiento de Valladolid, se pasa ahora a la formación ultra con un sueldo de 62.770,52 euros.

El otro familiar puesto a dedo por parte del Ejecutivo es Alfonso Javier Sánchez-Guijo Acevedo, nombrado igualmente por Vox y hermano del director general de Deportes. Este nombramiento lo justifica el partido porque el director tiene una discapacidad visual y necesita “un asistente”. Su salario anual es de 42.549,36 euros.

*Colocados por el PP*

En el PP han compensado con sus propias colocaciones. Han recuperado a la polémica exsenadora María Arenales Serrano, como “personal eventual” a la Consejería de la Presidencia de Jesús Julio Carnero y con la misma cifra monetaria que Sánchez-Guijo. Destaca, entre otras acciones por defender que no se subiera el Salario Mínimo a 900 euros.

Serrano ejerció como concejal en el Ayuntamiento de Valladolid con Javier León de la Riva entre 1991 y 1999 y procuradora de las Cortes durante tres legislaturas; y fue elegida primero senadora y luego ya diputada, en 2011.

Entre sus momento más controvertidos, tal y como explicó ElPlural.com, se da uno allá por 2014, durante una entrevista para Interviú, donde sostuvo, entre otras afirmaciones que Rajoy tenía “su punto” o que se casó “con un negro negrísimo”.

En esta legislatura también serán técnicos asesores el hijo del expresidente de las Cortes, José Manuel Fernández Santiago y el sobrino del difunto exvicepresidente de la Junta, Tomás Villanueva.

Asimismo, el salario más alto se lo lleva el delegado territorial de la Junta en Palencia, José Antonio Rubio Mielgo, con 97.120,58 euros al año, por delante del consejero de Medio Ambiente, Vivienda y Ordenación del Territorio, Juan Carlos Suárez Quiñones, quien ganará 91.911,46 euros anuales.









Macarena Akbar







www.alertadigital.com






Hay veces, Macarena, que es mucho mejor quedarse con hambre o terminar la noche en casa de amigos, que a buen seguro tendrán un poco de jamón, chorizo y lomo de buen cerdo, que entrar a un kebab.

Querida Macarena, no seré yo que te hable del maravilloso tapeo ‘granaíno, tampoco de la maravillosa dieta mediterránea, ni siquiera te voy a hablar de la basura grasienta y de ínfima calidad que se vende en esos establecimientos. Dios me libre de aconsejar dietas a nadie y menos a usted.


Cada cual puede buscar votos donde estime oportuno: en el lobby gay, en el lobby feminista y como le vimos a usted en Graná, también entre musulmanes.

Pero le voy a explicar por qué sólo encontró un kebab abierto a la una y media de la mañana. El autónomo de hostelería español y granaíno, ese que su partido dice defender, tiene que luchar contra unos impuestos leoninos y contra una normativa municipal que le obliga a cerrar a las 12 de la noche, y si te pasas 30 minutos, la multa es antológica. Ese autónomo no puede competir con el vacío legal que permite a Karim venderle a usted su grasienta porquería.

Entrar a comer ahí, Macarena, es fomentar la competencia desleal y la ruina de nuestros autónomos.

**Ex coordinador de Vox en el municipio malagueño de Mijas.*


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (9 Jun 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Yo vote a Box pero cuando echaron al nazi de mierda de Fernando Paz, ya deje de votarles. Son derecha acomplejadita y maricona.



Uy sí segurísimo, eres el arquetipo viviente del votante voxero y no un rogelio desesperado que está intentando desmovilizar el voto conservador. Nadie lo duda.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (9 Jun 2022)

Por lo demás y viendo o leyendo a la selecta y variada colección de imbéciles que puebla el hilo, aclarar una serie de cosas. Voy a intentar hablar como si fueseis adultos y no una imitación barata del forocochero medio trasplantado a Burbuja.

Yo estoy en contra de la llamada "ley antiputeros" porque simplemente es estúpida, redundante, hipócrita y falsaria. Eso por adelantado. Pero al mismo tiempo sé, porque soy adulto a diferencia al parecer de la mitad de los que pueblan el hilo, que la realidad es un poco más complicada.

Ya lo hemos explicado muchas veces. VOX no es un partido, es UN MOVIMIENTO. Donde confluyen varias tendencias conservadoras, que quizás coinciden en lo esencial, pero que en otros aspectos son antagónicas y opuestas. Ya lo vimos con el COVID, que unos eran más liberales y partidarios de la libertad individual, el propio Abascal, en tanto otros eran mucho menos flexibles en ese aspecto y mucho más partidarios de la intromisión del gobierno en ciertos asuntos, léase el famoso y auténtico ídolo de Burbuja, Doctor Steegmann.

Pues bien con la prostitución pasa exactamente igual. Tenemos por un lado al ala más liberal y partidaria de una moral laica o flexible, por otra a la facción democristiana, confesional, a la que la prostitución le hace tanta gracia como el divorcio o el aborto. Y entre ambos tiene que existir un equilibrio. Que basicamente se sintetiza en la abstención. Que al final además es lo más sensato porque no se trata de ennobleces o justificar el oficio más viejo del mundo os recuerdo sino simplemente de aceptarlo como mal menor. Y para eso es mejor ponerse de perfil que entrar en polémicas tramposas, viciadas y absurdas.

Y es que os recuerdo, yo por ejemplo no soy putero, pero reconozco el perfecto derecho y la necesidad que tienen muchos hombres de irse de putas. Me parece cojonudo. Por tanto no voy a despotricar contra nadie y lapidar aún a menos.

Al mismo tiempo tenemos que reconocer los hechos y la realidad, no seamos como la basura feminista. El puterío puede ser un acto perfectamente legítimo entre dos adultos conscientes y responsables. Puede ser incluso parte del folclore o la cultura. Sofisticación y lujo. Las putas de alto copete, las hetairas existen desde la antigua Atenas. PERO también pueden ser marginalidad, drogas y degradación.

A nadie le gustaría ver su calle o su barrio convertido en un desfiles de putas, ni pasear a sus hijos por delante de un burdel. Tampoco es que sea esteticamente edificante pasar por una rotonda llena de putas baratas o travelos medio en cueros. Es decir que la libertad tiene unos límites como es lógico.

Por tanto no se le puede pedir a VOX que sea más papistas que el papa. Al final como siempre lo que habría que hacer es lo que hizo Franco es decir regular y REGLAMENTAR la prostitución y sobre todo evitar que se convierta en una industria controlada por las mafias. Para eso esta ley no sirve de nada, pero al mismo tiempo no nos exime de sacar otra igualmente dirigida a controlar y gestionar dicho negocio. Por eso la postura correcta y coherente al margen de otras consideraciones es la abstención. Si el PSOE o el PP quieren jugar a este juego que se coman ellos solos con patatas. Pero darles un titular como idiota de "VOX a favor de la prostitución" sería de gilipollas. Lo que tiene hacer VOX y Abascal es adelantar o avanzar una ley de regulación de la prostitución y punto. QUE LAS PUTIS PAGUEN IMPUESTOS cojones, como todo hijo de vecino.


----------



## Cachopo (9 Jun 2022)

Pp vota a favor.
Vox se abstiene porque en em fondo es prohibicionista.
Pero el pp que hace ?? Nwo


----------



## Coherente (9 Jun 2022)

Eso se lleva diciendo 3 ó 4 años. Hay 16 páginas sobre algo más que claro hace un lustro. Así vais. Sois ridiculísimos.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (9 Jun 2022)

Jajajaja anda y vete a mamar algo. Te doy libertad para que tú lo elijas.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (9 Jun 2022)

Esos son más de tu cuerda que de la mía. Igual de subnormales y arrastrados.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Jun 2022)

LA CULTURA DEL SEXO DE USAR Y TIRAR

ES SATANICA




TAN PATETICO ES UNA POLIZORRA SACANDO PASTA POR ENSEÑAR EL CULO CON OREJITAS DE CONEJA EN ONLYFANS A 
1.000.000 DE PAJEROS COMO TU

QUE EL PAJERO | QUE EL PUTERO QUE SOLO SE VE FOLLANDO SI PAGA 

PATETICO 
DEBIL
PERDEDOR
DECADENTE | DEGENERADO




​


----------



## Larata (9 Jun 2022)

De modo que ud no cree que el legítimo dueño del cuerpo sea la propia persona, o igual cree que las personas no son libres de hacer con su propiedad lo que quieran ¿Quién decide entonces que cosas se pueden hacer o no? ¿Usted? ¿Pedro Antonio el guapo?

Bieno, quizá son preguntas demasiado complejas para alguien que solo sabe repetir las mismas dos palabras en todos los comentarios como un bot


----------



## Rextor88 (10 Jun 2022)

Puertas al campo


----------



## Sr. Chang (10 Jun 2022)

Van a prohibir también el porno en el que también se fo!la por dinero??


----------



## Rextor88 (10 Jun 2022)

Sr. Chang dijo:


> Van a prohibir también el porno en el que también se fo!la por dinero??



Si prohibieron respirar y la gente no dijo nada, tienen carta blanca...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Jun 2022)

*LA VIDA EN MODO FACIL*

*PUTERO*

*APRENDE *



ESPAÑOLES 
MOJANDO BRAGAS POR EL MUNDO




​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## Ankar (10 Jun 2022)

Los sociatas andaluces lo van a pasa




r mal


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (10 Jun 2022)

ok chupacirios, no dudes en llevar a tus hijos a catequesis.....


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Jun 2022)

PAGAR POR FOLLAR SOLO SERIA MEDIO ACEPTABLE COMO UNA ESTRATEGIA PALIATIVA DESESPERADA PARA GANAR TIEMPO

HASTA PODER AFRONTAR EL ORIGEN REAL DEL PROBLEMA

NO UN ESTILO DE VIDA


MVUERTOS

EN VIDA

FEOS PAGANDO POR FOLLAR COMO UNA SALIDA VITAL

NO VIDA MODO FACIL

NO CARA DE ALUCINE EN CHORTINAS AL VERTE POR LA CAM
CON LO SUYO A LA TEMPERATURA DE LA SUPERFICIE DEL SOL 
EN 0.3 SEGUNDOS 




​


----------



## DUDH (10 Jun 2022)

Bla, bla, bla ejque en VOX unos piensan una cosa y otros lo contrario y por eso la abstención  .La ley mirada por encima pide dinero, dinero y más dinero y medios y cursos y perspectiva femenina..., es una auténtica mierda pinchada en un palo. No es modificable, debe ir directamente a la papelera.

Por lo demás de acuerdo,, debe regularse su ejercicio y pagar impuestos; y con ese dinero o parte de el ayudar a las que lo quieran a abandonar la prostitución. Regulándose se está protegiendo a estas personas, prohibiéndose se está jodiendo, desempoderando, marginando y perjudicando a miles de MUJERES.




luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Por lo demás y viendo o leyendo a la selecta y variada colección de imbéciles que puebla el hilo, aclarar una serie de cosas. Voy a intentar hablar como si fueseis adultos y no una imitación barata del forocochero medio trasplantado a Burbuja.
> 
> Yo estoy en contra de la llamada "ley antiputeros" porque simplemente es estúpida, redundante, hipócrita y falsaria. Eso por adelantado. Pero al mismo tiempo sé, porque soy adulto a diferencia al parecer de la mitad de los que pueblan el hilo, que la realidad es un poco más complicada.
> 
> ...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Jun 2022)

*MVERTOS EN BIDA*​


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (10 Jun 2022)

no se si sabes que lo unico que van a aprender tus hijos en catequesis es a chupar pollas de cura y besar pieses de moronegro.... tu mismo gañan.


----------



## 917 (10 Jun 2022)

*La política en España es un enorme ejercicio de hipocresía.*


----------



## DUDH (10 Jun 2022)

Es que el matrimonio para toda la vida necesita una válvula de escape, en algunas ocasiones medio permitido por la mujer


----------



## pagesitofeliz (10 Jun 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> El subconsciente traicionando al juntaletras de la SER.



No entiendo esta forma de ser de no poder ofender e insultar no sois felices.
Anda que?


----------



## DUDH (10 Jun 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> No entiendo esta forma de ser de no poder ofender e insultar no sois felices.
> Anda que?




Si lo dices por lo de juntaletras, eso en este caso no es un insulto sino casi un elogio, el que ha escrito eso no tiene ni el graduado.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (10 Jun 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> Es que el matrimonio para toda la vida necesita una válvula de escape, en algunas ocasiones medio permitido por la mujer



Ya el matrimonio en si es una inconcluencia incomprensible en la libertad de cualquier ser humano y mas si los `partidarios del matrimonio aceptan que el puterio es una forma de escape para el macho, siendole a ese machista una forma de infedilidad cuando es la mujer la que se toma esta permisivilidad dentro del "matriminio".
Anda que?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (10 Jun 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> Si lo dices por lo de juntaletras, eso en este caso no es un insulto sino casi un elogio, el que ha escrito eso no tiene ni el graduado.



De verdad tanto se me nota ? ya ves en esta mundo de dios siempre los habra mas mejores y peores.
Anda que?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Jun 2022)

*Carlos Lesmes El juez Presencia denuncia en comisaría al presidente del Supremo: 
“Pillado con 17 Millones de euros en un paraíso fiscal”*
May 30, 2022 | Notas de prensa




 *Inimaginable y esperpéntico lo mucho que se ha estado cociendo. Partiendo de las denuncias presentadas ante la Agencia Tributaria, el presidente de ACODAP acude a la Policía para presentarlas como prueba, denunciando a quienes aparecen en ellas y pidiendo que se investiguen.*

El Juez *Presencia* aporta las cuatro denuncias interpuestas ante la Agencia Tributaria por *Alberto Royuela* y *Juan Martínez Grasa*, las mismas que han llegado al Buzón de denuncias de *ACODAP*.

La denuncia interpuesta en la comisaría de Talavera de la Reina cita _“la posible comisión de delitos de fraude fiscal y blanqueo de capitales“_, dejando claro que se ajusta a lo que prevé la Directiva europea UE 2019/1937. En la misma figuran:

*Esperanza Casteleiro Llamazares*, actual directora del CNI.
*María Gámez Gámez*, Directora General de la Guardia Civil.
*Yolanda Rodríguez Vidales*, DirCom del Ministerio de Defensa.
*Fernando Grande Marlaska*, Ministro del Interior del gobierno.
*Pablo Lucas Murillo de la Cueva*, Magistrado del Tribunal Supremo asignado al CNI.
*Enrique Lucas Murillo de la Cueva*, Vocal del Consejo General del Poder Judicial.
*Carlos Lesmes Serrano*, Presidente del Tribunal Supremo y del Consejo General del Poder Judicial.

La relación de los depósitos dinerarios realizados a nombre de cada uno y que aparecen reflejadas en las denuncias ante la *AEAT* son:

*Esperanza Casteleiro Llamazares*: 1.500.000 €
*María Gámez Gámez*: 1.500.000 €
*Yolanda Rodríguez Vidales*: 1.500.000 €
*Fernando Grande Marlaska*: 20.000.000€ *+* 3.000.000 €
*Pablo Lucas Murillo de la Cueva*: 3 Millones
*Enrique Lucas Murillo de la Cueva*: 3 Millones
*Carlos Lesmes Serrano: *: 17.000.000 €

Todos o parte de esos sobornos podrían proceder de fondos de la Unión Europea, por lo que el Juez *Presencia* considera que la Fiscalía europea es la competente para instruir tan importantes diligencias.


Atestado 4793/22 pág.1


Atestado 4793/22 pág.2

DENUNCIA AEAT ENRIQUE LUCAS MURILLO DE LA CUEVA
913 MENA PAGA 20.000.000$ A GRANDE MARLASKA
1045. DENUNCIA AEAT CARLOS LESMES
1048. DENUNCIA AEAT PABLO LUCAS MURILLO DE LA CUEVA
DENUNCIA EXP 1040 CNI Y OTROS AEAT

​


----------



## Gotthard (10 Jun 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Intromisión del estado en relaciones de adultos, esto abre la veda a todo tipo de escenarios siempre con escusas superfluas, cómo las que usan ahora para contra la prostitución.



Mañana nos prohibirán tomar dulces por que si azucar, pasado mañana el jamón que si animalito y al siguiente el vino que si alcohol malo.


----------



## Gotthard (10 Jun 2022)

¿Que diferencia hay entre una mujer que ha ascendido y obtenido dinero y posición a base de follarse a uno a la que cobra 60 euros por 40 minutos de folleteo y hasta luego lucas?

El tiempo del servicio y sobre todo el precio. La segunda sale mucho mas barata.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (10 Jun 2022)

A algunos ni nos cuelan filosofias causticas y falsas todas ellas basadas en un dogma de fe y poco mas , pero en cambio de ofrecernos consejos que nos benefician nuestro dia a dia en mejorar nuestra salud las damos como bien benidas.
Anda que?


----------



## DUDH (10 Jun 2022)

La mayoría de estados globalizados solo tienen poder para arrearte con la porra y vaciarte el bolsillo, todo lo demás lo controlan las élites y los lobbies. Yo quiero más poder para el estado en beneficio de la nación.


----------



## INE (10 Jun 2022)

Fin del hilo y del foro.


----------



## INE (10 Jun 2022)

Vamos a acabar como en Arabia Saudí con estos neopuritanos.


----------



## Kovaliov (11 Jun 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Luego criticas a VOX y te llaman encima rojo.
> VOX es un chiringuito como otro cualquiera y una panda de mariconas.
> 
> Disfrutar de lo votado ni hostias pero qué subnormales que sois.
> ...



Está lleno de mujeres, son ellas las que mandan. Lo único que quieren es entrar en un gobierno de coalición con el pp y tirar así un par de legislaturas saqueando el país. Se llenará de vividores, como en Andalucía y Castilla la vieja.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (13 Jun 2022)

Que facil es decir eso cuando se tienen novias y se folla. Que poco respeto hacia los demás incluidas las propias putas que lo hacen porque quieren y les compensa el trabajo


----------



## capitan anchoa (13 Jun 2022)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> Si se aprobase los jodidos socialistas ya solo les quedaría gastarse el dinero en coca.



Ellos van a seguir consumiento prostitución, de élite. Van a convertir la prostitución en algo más ilegal y turbio de lo que ya es.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (13 Jun 2022)

arrodillate y chupa, zorra!!


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (13 Jun 2022)

Nosotros hemos destruido España? Quienes, los jóvenes? Ese mundo que quieres ya no existe, y prohibir la prostitución solo empeora las cosas


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Jun 2022)

EN NARRATIVA ALEXANDER ELEAZAR SE EXPLICARIA COM

MENTALIDAD PAIA Y MENTALIDA BERE 
​

*LA SUPUESTA CULTURA PAIA PAGANA :
EL ABORTO Y LAS PUTAS SON PARTE DEL ENGRANAJE DE EXPLOTACION QUE MUEVE TODO*

DE LAS PUTAS QUE SON LAS MUJERES DEMASIADO VIEJAS ( RONDANDO LOS 30 PARA SE FOLLADAS POR EL LIDER SUPREMO Y SU CATERVA MAFIOSOS ADVENEDIZOS QUE LE HACEN LAS TERAS AUXILIARES ( PARES, LORES, POLITICOS, MASONADA )


(A LOS 30 DE QUE SE ENMURAN PASAN A SER LO QUE CONOCEMOS COMO " PUTAS " ===> ES DECIR. YA ENTRAN CHORTINAS NUEVAS FRESCAS Y LAS BIEGAS DE 30 QUE SE BUSQUEN LA VIDA.
generalmente follando con comierdas de LOW COST de ultra bajo rango como VOSOTROS REMEROS


EN LA CULTURA PAIA TODO GIRABA Y GIRA EN TORNO AL SACRIFICIO DE MENORES. TODO ES FOLLAR DESCONTROLADAMENTE.

TENER NIñOS DE USAR Y TIRAR PARA SER LITERALMENTE COMIDOS POR LOS EL PARE Y SUS PARES Y LOS LORES ( CASTA DOMINANTE )






*LA SUPUESTA CULTURA BERE : SON UN POCO FACHITA EN ALGUNAS COSA 
PERO NO BASE SU CULTURA EN COMER NIÑOS Y VIOLAR MUJERES 
*
SE ELIMAN EL TEMA DE LAS MUJERES DE USAR Y TIRAR
SUPUESTAMENTE RENUNCIA AL SACRIFICIO HUMANO. O SE HACE RITUAL SIMBOLICO COMO EN LA MISA CATOLICA DONDE SE BEBE SIMBOLICAMENTE SANGRE REPRESENTADA COMO VINO.

EL IMPERIO CATOLICO ROMANO A TRAVES DE LA IGLESIA CATOLICA HIZO ESTO PARA TENER UN REMIX EN PLAN DISIDENCIA CONTROLADA 
PARA QUEDARSE CON LAS PARTES QUE LE INTERESABAN DE UNO Y OTRO LADO
ENTRE MENTALIDAD "BERE " Y "PAIA" QUE ES LO QUE VEMOS HOY DIA


----------



## eljusticiero (13 Jun 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Si. Si si si si.
> Según tu Vox no debería haberse abstenido pero en un país donde manda el voto de las mujeras, d los gays, de los moronegros e hijos de puta vascos etarras y catalanes es muy arriesgado ponerse en contra de esa ley



No putas,no voto a vox. Mira que fácil.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (14 Jun 2022)

La prostitución es mas vieja que los cristianitos y todos los capillitas de cada puta religión habida y por haber. Las religiones de hoy son los mitos del mañana, pero la debilidad del ser humano les lleva a creerse cualquier cosa con tal de dar un sentido a sus vidas insignificantes


----------



## El Exterminador (14 Jun 2022)

Es lo que tiene ser capillita


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Jul 2022)

extreme derroition


----------



## Mandingo100 (22 Jul 2022)

Antes de 1994 también era delito irse de putas y la peña se iba igual, ahora será lo mismo que hasta hace meses solo que más secreto y más peligroso sobre todo para las putas que recibirán el contacto por canales menos trazables.


----------



## Mandingo100 (22 Jul 2022)

Prepárate para recibir mis disparos de lefa liberales capillita chupahuevos de cura


----------



## Marvelita (22 Jul 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Es horroroso todo lo que están haciendo. Que futuro nos espera? Destruyeron la familia, las relaciones, ahora pretenden que ni si quiera puedas ir a una prostituta para poder tener sexo. Nos están torturando a los hombres



Lo que quieren es que aumenten las violaciones para trincar por otro lado. Las mujeres van a tener sexo siempre si o si porque siempre hay guapitos que la meten aunque sea para reirse de ellas despues o ganar horas de vuelo o por lo que sea; ahora ellas son mas "porque yo lo valgo" y no se van a follar a su homologo masculino...

Lo peor que le ha podido pasar a sanchez es la coalicion con podemos, asi como a ciudadanos que en su dia se negaran a dar apoyo al PSOE... si esto ultimo hubiera pasado tendriamos un pais mejor y mas moderado y con menos tonterias de niñitas falconeras.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Jul 2022)

Putin and Saudi crown prince talk oil - Insider Paper


Russian President Vladimir Putin and Saudi Arabia's Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman spoke about the oil market in a telephone conversation.




insiderpaper.com






*MEANWHILE
LEJOS DE ALLI *








Lilith Verstrynge será la nueva secretaria de Estado para la Agenda 2030


Verstrynge sustituye al líder del PCE, Enrique Santiago, que se centrará en la labor parlamentaria para negociar leyes clave de la legislatura



www.lavozdegalicia.es



















​


----------



## juster (22 Jul 2022)

SI ALGUIEN QUIERE GANARSE LA VIDA ASI DEBERIA PODER HACERLO...
NO PODRA PROHIBIRSE NUNCA....


----------



## Rextor88 (22 Jul 2022)

Así aumentarán las violaciones, que es lo que les interesa. Serán los inmis moronegros los que violen más aún, pero le echarán la culpa a los blancos.


----------

